#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  [ARTICLE] 7 Steps To Self-Fulfillment

## harshanas

Hey Hub.lk members,

Everyday most of us try to find happiness from other materialistic things and other people. We say "If I had this, I would be happy" most of the time but when we get that, we don't get the happiness as we expected. 

The truth is our happiness cannot always come from materialistic things.We should create happiness from ourselves. 

Here is an article which Brian Tracy talks about Self-Fulfillment which leads to happiness. 




> *Click Here for the article*

----------


## Shamee

> Hey Hub.lk members,
> 
> Everyday most of us try to find happiness from other materialistic things and other people. We say "If I had this, I would be happy" most of the time but when we get that, we don't get the happiness as we expected. 
> 
> The truth is our happiness cannot always come from materialistic things.We should create happiness from ourselves. 
> 
> Here is an article which Brian Tracy talks about Self-Fulfillment which leads to happiness.


Yes. What you said was correct. But in some places, not having self-fulfillment helps us to improve more. For example, if I get 50 marks in my exams and I am satisfied with it, then I can't develop myself. Anyways in most of the places, self-fulfillment brings happiness in us.

----------

